# Physical Strength



## sooner (Jun 30, 2009)

In the modern world i don't think that physical strength plays as predominate a role as it once did. In todays day and age we have massive machines to build our buildings. And we have machines to take us where we want to go. Where we used to fight with swords and spears. We now fight with Guns and Machines.


In the modern world physical strength has lost its place of importance.


The mind is all that matters now. The mind is what we need to make bigger and better machines to make our buildings and to take us places.


----------



## Decon (Dec 9, 2008)

Then what's the problem? I personally don't see one. Plus, there are still plenty of manual labor jobs that require a lot of physical strength to do.


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

Lol... fighting with guns does not equate to *not requiring* physical strength. This last semester I was studying with a guy from the marines... and trust me from the stories I've heard, it's very physically demanding. He had to do 25-35 mile hikes carrying an 75-80 pound machine gun, and keep in mind, these hikes are in the middle of California during the summer. All the other guys are carrying VERY heavy gear, most nearing 60-70 pounds.

But I do agree with you a lot though, physical strength isn't as important as it once was :sad: ....but only in the countries that have advanced technologically. We just have a lot of luxuries that we take for granted, even the smallest things like walking[or driving] to a grocery store to pick up already washed and prepared fruit, going to your sink for a glass of tap water, or going to the meat dept to pick up already skinned,gutted and chopped meat.

Several countries out there still require physical strength.. my friend's boss at the Engineering Dept of the Marine Corp spent time in Africa clearing out mines or something like that for 2 weeks.. and the people in the rural village he was near used all of their day time to find food by hunting, and to gather water by traveling several miles to a river. I didn't realize how much of a fool I was for not realizing that there were people still living today that didn't have time for leisure, and spent majority of their time trying to survive on basic necessities. My friend's boss traveled north of where he originally was and found another village that was chasing monkeys cause they couldn't find food anywhere else... and they got ebola. 

So even though countries like ours and many others don't require a lot of strength in everyday life, there are definitely countries out there that have a need for it.


----------



## sooner (Jun 30, 2009)

avalanche183 said:


> Lol... fighting with guns does not equate to *not requiring* physical strength. This last semester I was studying with a guy from the marines... and trust me from the stories I've heard, it's very physically demanding. He had to do 25-35 mile hikes carrying an 75-80 pound machine gun, and keep in mind, these hikes are in the middle of California during the summer. All the other guys are carrying VERY heavy gear, most nearing 60-70 pounds.
> 
> But I do agree with you a lot though, physical strength isn't as important as it once was :sad: ....but only in the countries that have advanced technologically. We just have a lot of luxuries that we take for granted, even the smallest things like walking[or driving] to a grocery store to pick up already washed and prepared fruit, going to your sink for a glass of tap water, or going to the meat dept to pick up already skinned,gutted and chopped meat.
> 
> ...



And i guarantee you your friend wasn't clearing those mines out without electronics to aid him.


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

sooner said:


> And i guarantee you your friend wasn't clearing those mines out without electronics to aid him.


No one wants to clear mines by drawing lines and playing hop scotch right?

That wasn't the point. The points regarding physical labor came after that.


----------



## sooner (Jun 30, 2009)

avalanche183 said:


> No one wants to clear mines by drawing lines and playing hop scotch right?
> 
> That wasn't the point. The points regarding physical labor came after that.


How was it physical labor? MAchines were involved. I understand what your saying about undeveloped countris but this.......... tsk tsk tsk.


----------



## Munchies (Jun 22, 2009)

i guess it depends on what that persons profession is, you wont need physical strength reading a book. But you might need some muscle if you plan on winning a super heavyweight MMA title.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Munchies said:


> i guess it depends on what that persons profession is, you wont need physical strength reading a book. But you might need some muscle if you plan on winning a super heavyweight MMA title.


MMA fighters need muscle no matter what the weight class to be successful. Take a look at the fight between Corey Hill and Dale Hartt, Hill has hardly any muscle and is out for 12-18 months because his leg broke easily when throwing a kick. 
I'd like to see you go without any of your physical strength and see how you fair.


----------



## Munchies (Jun 22, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> MMA fighters need muscle no matter what the weight class to be successful. Take a look at the fight between Corey Hill and Dale Hartt, Hill has hardly any muscle and is out for 12-18 months because his leg broke easily when throwing a kick.
> I'd like to see you go without any of your physical strength and see how you fair.


heh obviously, you cant be a fighter and not have any strength. Unless your like a feather weight midget. then you dont need muscle caus your a fast motherfucker.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Munchies said:


> heh obviously, you cant be a fighter and not have any strength. Unless your like a feather weight midget. then you dont need muscle caus your a fast motherfucker.


Then you'd be up against someone just as fast as you because of weight classes. Using your logic, ants and other insects should have fights like you'd see in Dragonball Z.:tongue:


----------



## Munchies (Jun 22, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> Then you'd be up against someone just as fast as you because of weight classes. Using your logic, ants and other insects should have fights like you'd see in Dragonball Z.:tongue:


whats the matter am i too abstract for ya


----------



## sooner (Jun 30, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> MMA fighters need muscle no matter what the weight class to be successful. Take a look at the fight between Corey Hill and Dale Hartt, Hill has hardly any muscle and is out for 12-18 months because his leg broke easily when throwing a kick.
> I'd like to see you go without any of your physical strength and see how you fair.




I am talking about normal, everyday people. Not fucking athletes.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

sooner said:


> I am talking about normal, everyday people. Not fucking athletes.


Again, look at my last sentence in what you quoted. Without any physical strength, you wouldn't be able to do most of the things you take for granted.
How exactly are you being abstract munchies? I can understand what you mean perfectly.


----------



## sooner (Jun 30, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> Again, look at my last sentence in what you quoted. Without any physical strength, you wouldn't be able to do most of the things you take for granted.
> How exactly are you being abstract munchies? I can understand what you mean perfectly.



Again, look at my thread. Did i say that physical strength is completely useless? NO!


I just said it isn't near as important as it used to be.


Duhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh:laughing:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

sooner said:


> Again, look at my thread. Did i say that physical strength is completely useless? NO!
> 
> 
> I just said it isn't near as important as it used to be.
> ...


Or maybe it's just moved more behind the scenes. Just because it doesn't get as much attention as it used to doesn't mean that it still isn't important.


----------



## sooner (Jun 30, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> Or maybe it's just moved more behind the scenes. Just because it doesn't get as much attention as it used to doesn't mean that it still isn't important.






Good, im glad you finally understand what i was trying to convey to you 15 or so posts ago. :laughing:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

sooner said:


> Good, im glad you finally understand what i was trying to convey to you 15 or so posts ago. :laughing:


Oh I understood perfectly, I'm simply saying that it's still important, it just isn't getting the same attention as other attributes nowadays.:tongue:


----------



## sooner (Jun 30, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> Oh I understood perfectly, I'm simply saying that it's still important, it just isn't getting the same attention as other attributes nowadays.:tongue:




And it doesn't deserve to get that much attention. It is losing its importance more every year.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

sooner said:


> And it doesn't deserve to get that much attention. It is losing its importance more every year.


Tell that to the soldiers who fight for a country, the people who built your house, the people who stack the groceries you need to survive in stores, the people who get oil or whatever it is to heat your house, the people who make anything in whatever vehicles you use to get around, the people who put goods into delivery trucks so you can get the things you want or need etc.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

I completely agree. 

Check my profile picture.

I'm so mother fucking skinny.


----------

